# Honey Badger Don't Care About Goal Lines



## huntindawg (Dec 6, 2011)

Y'all have probably seen this but got it in an email and thought it was pretty good....


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 6, 2011)

Hahahaha..


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 6, 2011)

The best part about that picture is the sprawled out dog 5yds away...closest man to TM.


----------



## bnew17 (Dec 6, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> The best part about that picture is the sprawled out dog 5yds away...closest man to TM.



probably one of the 3 block in the back on the play.

good pic!!!


----------



## tjl1388 (Dec 6, 2011)

ALL you leg humpers.....


----------



## golffreak (Dec 6, 2011)

bnew17 said:


> probably one of the 3 block in the back on the play.



Maybe. But that single play would not have saved UGA. Once a team lets LSU turn it on, it's over.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Dec 6, 2011)

That one should have came back, but it would not have changed the outcome of the game. Only playing the second half like the first would have done that. Pretty good camera work though.


----------



## bnew17 (Dec 6, 2011)

golffreak said:


> Maybe. But that single play would not have saved UGA. Once a team lets LSU turn it on, it's over.



your right.


----------



## rjcruiser (Dec 6, 2011)

hahahhaha...gotta laugh at that one.


----------



## huntindawg (Dec 6, 2011)

I thought it was funny, nothing more or less.

Anyone who thinks I was whining or that I was implying that it would have changed the outcome of the game is a complete idiot.


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 6, 2011)

bnew17 said:


> probably one of the 3 block in the back on the play.
> 
> good pic!!!



I did not see any blocks in the back, I did see #69 get blown up..and remember, I'm well aware of LSU's "tactics" on special teams, especially TM's...


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 7, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> I did not see any blocks in the back, I did see #69 get blown up..and remember, I'm well aware of LSU's "tactics" on special teams, especially TM's...



I ain't whining and I don't think it changed the game, but if you don't see at least one block in the back (flying leaping block in the back), then you need to quit driving until you get some glasses, because are legally blind.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Dec 7, 2011)

I saw it, extremely obvious.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo (Dec 7, 2011)

Looks to me like the ref is signalling touchdown so he must have crossed the plane.

Like that call really mattered.  Sounds like sour grapes


----------



## Unicoidawg (Dec 7, 2011)

SlipperyHill Mo said:


> Looks to me like the ref is signalling touchdown so he must have crossed the plane.
> 
> Like that call really mattered.  Sounds like sour grapes



If you can't see he didn't have possesion of the ball as he crossed the goaline then your blind as a bat....... Now as for your sourgrapes, if you'd actually read the replies above you would see nobody is saying it would have changed the game.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo (Dec 7, 2011)

Please don't take it so serious, just stirring the pot.


----------



## huntindawg (Dec 7, 2011)

The problem is you're stirring it w/ your pocket protector.

Put it back where it belongs and pick up a boat oar and come back w/ something original.


----------



## tournament fisher (Dec 7, 2011)

i love them dawgs but they cant beat a team like lsu when they dont show up for the second half. way to many missed oppurtunitys the first 8 minutes of the game. very dissapointed with my dawgs.


----------



## Tvveedie (Dec 7, 2011)

Too bad the same can't be said for 1st downs.

Instead I give you....


FIRST DOWNS
More elusive to Honey Badger than an actual honey badger


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 7, 2011)

Tvveedie said:


> Too bad the same can't be said for 1st downs.
> 
> Instead I give you....
> 
> ...



Hey genius... Honey Badger doesn't play on offense 

Take your beating and have a nice day


----------



## Drexal (Dec 8, 2011)

Tvveedie said:


> Too bad the same can't be said for 1st downs.
> 
> Instead I give you....
> 
> ...



When you just touch the ball and score a TD... you don't need 1st downs... Honey Badger don't care.


----------



## Tvveedie (Dec 8, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Hey genius... Honey Badger doesn't play on offense
> 
> Take your beating and have a nice day



You mispelled my name, it's D-A-D-D-Y.  You'll catch on one day son.  Now run get me a sixer and some smokes before I whomp you with a knotted plow line.


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 8, 2011)

Tvveedie said:


> You mispelled my name, it's D-A-D-D-Y.  You'll catch on one day son.  Now run get me a sixer and some smokes before I whomp you with a knotted plow line.



Your team got beat 42-10 and you have to display my team's avatar. 

Everyone knows who your daddy is...


----------



## tjl1388 (Dec 8, 2011)

Tvveedie said:


> You mispelled my name, it's D-A-D-D-Y.  You'll catch on one day son.  Now run get me a sixer and some smokes before I whomp you with a knotted plow line.


----------



## Tvveedie (Dec 8, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Your team got beat 42-10 and you have to display my team's avatar.
> 
> Everyone knows who your daddy is...



Commencin the whompin.  Ride it as long as you can and don't let anyone tell you that your man crush on Les Miles is a bad thing.  It looks good on you but that's just my humble opinion.


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 8, 2011)

Tvveedie said:


> Commencin the whompin.  Ride it as long as you can and don't let anyone tell you that your man crush on Les Miles is a bad thing.  It looks good on you but that's just my humble opinion.



Ummm... yeah. Okay 

You enjoy the avatar for the next 31 days


----------



## Tvveedie (Dec 8, 2011)

LSU 42
UGA 10

I know how some of you like to state the obvious, as previous posts exemplify.  I don't know if it's insecurity that someone might forget what the score was or just simple small-dog complex.  So I did yall a favor and made a big honkin post.  Hope that satisfies your compensation issue Les.  

ps, if you still feel inadequate, I can make it a more imposing font.  lemme know hijo.


----------



## Tvveedie (Dec 8, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Ummm... yeah. Okay
> 
> You enjoy the avatar for the next 31 days



btw, did you ever stop waffling about that bet against the Bama poster.  Would you like me to bump it so you can man up or just leave it be?

btw, your use of emoticons to jab me is sublime.  multiple laughing smileys, very original Mini-Miles


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 8, 2011)

Tvveedie said:


> btw, did you ever stop waffling about that bet against the Bama poster.  Would you like me to bump it so you can man up or just leave it be?
> 
> btw, your use of emoticons to jab me is sublime.  multiple laughing smileys, very original Mini-Miles



This ought to be good. How long before sidekick Brother Boudreaux steps in?


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 8, 2011)

fairhope said:


> This ought to be good. How long before sidekick Brother Boudreaux steps in?



Why are you so worried about it Stephen? I gave WHB the answer to his question ten minutes after he posted it.

Perhaps you should worry more about helping your big brother KevinA get back on the forum so yall can cry about LSU beating your Tide three straight times come January 10th.


----------



## Tvveedie (Dec 8, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Why are you so worried about it Stephen? I gave WHB the answer to his question ten minutes after he posted it.
> 
> Perhaps you should worry more about helping your big brother KevinA get back on the forum so yall can cry about LSU beating your Tide three straight times come January 10th.



So from this I take it you waffled.

yes    /    no

circle one


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 8, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Why are you so worried about it Stephen? I gave WHB the answer to his question ten minutes after he posted it.
> 
> Perhaps you should worry more about helping your big brother KevinA get back on the forum so yall can cry about LSU beating your Tide three straight times come January 10th.



I am not worried about it. I just think that with the confidence that you have that LSU wins it would be a no brainer to bet. I think it will be a good game but I do not have the same confidence that you do. I would not make the bet because I am ready to get rid of this avatar once and for all.

I don't know much about how to get back on the forum once you have been banned. I think he has been able to get back on once or twice thanks to your tips...


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 8, 2011)

fairhope said:


> I am not worried about it. I just think that with the confidence that you have that LSU wins it would be a no brainer to bet. I think it will be a good game but I do not have the same confidence that you do. I would not make the bet because I am ready to get rid of this avatar once and for all.
> 
> I don't know much about how to get back on the forum once you have been banned. I think he has been able to get back on once or twice thanks to your tips...



It's not about my confidence in my team. It's about not wanting to deal with folks that have no honor and can't be trusted to keep a simple bet.

Now if you and some of the other Bama fans want to do another avatar bet then let me know. But I'm not dealing with folks that can't keep their word and only want to stir the pot.


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 8, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> It's not about my confidence in my team. It's about not wanting to deal with folks that have no honor and can't be trusted to keep a simple bet.
> 
> Now if you and some of the other Bama fans want to do another avatar bet then let me know. But I'm not dealing with folks that can't keep their word and only want to stir the pot.



I have always kept my end of the bet. The only two avatar bets I have had were with you and unfortunately I have lost both. So, I will only make bets that I feel comfortable making and this is not a game that I feel comfortable with. I do believe it could go either way and should be a real slobber knocker. Bama can go into the game with a nothing to lose attitude while LSU tries to hold onto the perfect season and avoid a High Tide Perfect Storm....


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 8, 2011)

If a UGA player had stepped out of bounds on the way to a long TD run, and the refs clearly missed it and that momentum swing led to a UGA win, you can guarantee LSU fans would be complaining just the same as Dawg fans.   Any fan worth their salt complains when their team gets bad calls against them, it just happens.


----------



## dixiejacket (Dec 8, 2011)

*Goal Line*

I didn't see the play so can't speak about the possible missed blocks in the back but the picture makes it appear that even if the referee ruled he did not cross the goal line (which he didn't), the ball would have gone out of bounds inside the 1 yard line but not into the end zone.  If so, LSU would have taken possession there first and goal.  Probably would have scored anyway.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 8, 2011)

dixiejacket said:


> I didn't see the play so can't speak about the possible missed blocks in the back but the picture makes it appear that even if the referee ruled he did not cross the goal line (which he didn't), the ball would have gone out of bounds inside the 1 yard line but not into the end zone.  If so, LSU would have taken possession there first and goal.  Probably would have scored anyway.



He threw the ball to the ref (in the endzone) before crossing the goal line.  Would have been a touchback.  Either way they deserve the score and honey badger better think about making sure he crosses the goal line next time this happens.  And as all have said, probably wouldn't have changed the outcome of the game one bit.


----------



## Tvveedie (Dec 8, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> It's not about my confidence in my team. It's about not wanting to deal with folks that have no honor and can't be trusted to keep a simple bet.
> 
> Now if you and some of the other Bama fans want to do another avatar bet then let me know. But I'm not dealing with folks that can't keep their word and only want to stir the pot.



I think my avatar is in order sir.  I'll take that challenge and take bama against your Tigers.  A whole cotton pickin years worth it son.  

You win again?  I wear Les and Co. until next year's BCSCG.
I win this one?  and you are Dawg'n it til the same time. 

No pressure and I ain't doin the chicken buak buak.  It's plain and simple, if you believe in your team, you make the bet.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 8, 2011)

op2:


----------



## dixiejacket (Dec 8, 2011)

*Goal Line*



Nitram4891 said:


> He threw the ball to the ref (in the endzone) before crossing the goal line.  Would have been a touchback.  Either way they deserve the score and honey badger better think about making sure he crosses the goal line next time this happens.  And as all have said, probably wouldn't have changed the outcome of the game one bit.



Maybe so, but the picture in no way looks like the ball is going to the linesman.


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 8, 2011)

Tvveedie said:


> I think my avatar is in order sir.  I'll take that challenge and take bama against your Tigers.  A whole cotton pickin years worth it son.
> 
> You win again?  I wear Les and Co. until next year's BCSCG.
> I win this one?  and you are Dawg'n it til the same time.
> ...



No thanks. I was talking to Fairhope and the other Bama fans.

You are a johnny-come-lately to the sports forum that already lost your bet with me. 

Besides, you won't be around much longer for it to matter...


----------



## bnew17 (Dec 8, 2011)

dixiejacket said:


> Maybe so, but the picture in no way looks like the ball is going to the linesman.



momentum would have carried the ball to the linesman since honey badger was running forward. it really doesnt matter though. we can all agree it was a terribly blown call .


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 8, 2011)

bnew17 said:


> momentum would have carried the ball to the linesman since honey badger was running forward. it really doesnt matter though. we can all agree it was a terribly blown call .



It wouldn't have changed the outcome of the game. The end result would have been the same.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 8, 2011)

Well at least you can see those awesome blocks in this video...


----------



## Tvveedie (Dec 8, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> No thanks. I was talking to Fairhope and the other Bama fans.
> 
> You are a johnny-come-lately to the sports forum that already lost your bet with me.
> 
> Besides, you won't be around much longer for it to matter...



Hey Pseudo-Les unless they change it to Les Miles' Campfire Talk, I don't see how my existence here in the forum hinges on your favor one eencie bit. 

 Aside from that, your response is certainly eloquent, I give you that.  Especially dancing around the bet like you do.  But so far I count 2 wagers you forfeit.  One to Bonney ( and I don't know his story so no comment other than you won't take his bet) and one to me.  

I'm sure that you won't take the bet b/c it has everything to do with me not being around long enough to matter and absolutely nothing to do with the lack of faith in LSU that you are repressing.  


btw, I'd rather be a johnny-come-lately than a premadonna.  OH My username is Les Miles, I'm a big Tiger fan.  GEAUX!! BLAH blah, I don't bet b/c I only bet on Wednesday.  Your precious baby, never change.


----------



## tjl1388 (Dec 8, 2011)

Tvveedie said:


> Hey Pseudo-Les unless they change it to Les Miles' Campfire Talk, I don't see how my existence here in the forum hinges on your favor one eencie bit.
> 
> Aside from that, your response is certainly eloquent, I give you that.  Especially dancing around the bet like you do.  But so far I count 2 wagers you forfeit.  One to Bonney ( and I don't know his story so no comment other than you won't take his bet) and one to me.
> 
> ...



Dude, give it a rest. Your only gonna get the entire forum in more trouble then it already is.....and then who are you gonna cry at?


----------



## Unicoidawg (Dec 8, 2011)

All right guys...... If ya'll can't chill out and have discussions like adults then we won't have one at all. Take a few moments and read this..............

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=661110


----------

